# Any finance majors?



## sasdoode (Feb 20, 2007)

I am a finance major and although things are interesting, I don't see a career I can handle. All the internships I've applied to seem to require that I be "outgoing." Needless to say, the interviews didn't go well either, but I probably wouldn't have excelled in any of those positions anyway. Today, my professor kind of hinted that I wasn't suited for business... =T I'm in my fifth year of college and really don't want to change majors again.


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

don't change major, if you decided on a major stick with it and since you're already in your 5th year, graduating soon, right?? 

well, something i could think of is maybe find a partner to open a business with. open a cafe shop or something like that, those always make money. you can do the book keeping and your partner can do other stuff that require being outgoing. 

by the way how you got through those business courses? those classes make you do a lot of presentations and group work. that's why i avoid taking anything business related unless it's about computers.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

what did the professor say? what type of internship positions are you seeking? This matters quite a lot
just because you are introverted and not outgoing, he thinks you aren't suited for business? I find that ludicrous. Unless you are applying for a sales/financial advising type position, you can be successful in business. A lot of phD physics and math graduates who are introverted get taken up by big investment banks on wall street. If you have good quantitative/technical skills, you can gain respectable positions in the field of business.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I graduated with a finance degree in May 1995. Haven't worked since.

My education, knowledge, and interests would make me ideally suited to be a financial advisor. Only one problem: that requires dealing with people.


----------



## chrisman19 (Nov 27, 2003)

THere's no one who knows what you mean more than me. I graduated with a FInance degree last December '06. I got a finance internship while I was in school, but I haven't found a job yet since I graduated.

You're absolutely right-every Finance/Business job wants someone who is outgoing, self-confident, loves a challenge, works well under pressure (come on, who does?), able to learn quickly, etc. 

If you decide to continue with Finance, you'll find job options that fall into two categories (I classify them this way, anyway).
Option 1: Sales
There are tons of openings for Financial advisers or insurance salesmen all over the place. In these jobs (in case you don't already know) you're put through a short training period on a salary (maybe 5 months) and then after that, you're on your own (now it's up to you to make your own money, most of which your employer will take from you)...you've got to get on the phone and cold call people, give presentations, and anything you can do to get business to generate commissions or live off fees once they take away your salary. Statistically, 60% of people who try this type of job fail (are fired) because they can't get enough business for their company. THat's why there are so many openings-there's such high turnover.

Option 2: Work your *** off 50+ hrs/wk type jobs
Investment banking, corporate finance, insurance, commercial banking.
Some of these jobs will require moving to a big city, and you've got to start low and work your way up over the years. I've heard it's hard work, but probably a better option than sales for someone with SA.

I was in the same situation as you when I was studying Finance-I debated whether or not to do it too-but I decided to stick with it because I was already deep into it anyway..I'm not the business type of personality either-most of the time while I was interning in college I didn't talk to anyone and people wondered why I was so quiet.

One option I've been considering is going to grad school and studying Economics (for this you'll need intermediate macro and micro, plus a little Calculus, but some schools will require more math than this). My plan may be to be a Professor in a community college someday. I think being a Professor would be much more enjoyable and relaxing, and more rewarding. Plus you won't have a boss breathing down your neck every 10 minutes telling you to get something done faster...you're free to teach in your own way instead of doing everything your boss's way...and you teach only a few classes a week so you don't put in as many hours of work...the only drawback is the money-it doesn't pay as much as a job working in private industry, but I'd rather do a job I enjoy that pays less than do something that I don't like that pays more.

Just wanted to let you know that I can relate.


----------



## toxqan (Jan 12, 2013)

I studied economics at both undergraduate and graduate level and my most recent job was in finance so I almost fit the bill. I don't think there are any shortage of jobs for finance majors and If you enjoy the courses you should probably stick with it. I do think the previous poster is right about the dichotomy between sales and more analytical and technical jobs. Social anxiety has pushed me toward the latter... but I think that is more interesting any way. I've long been suspicious toward sales types anyway.


----------

